# How many hives per acre for polination



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

How many acres of peaches? In VA? Where?

Two per is a good number. More worthwhile for the beekeeper. Doesn't the grower know what he wants or needs? Or is willing to pay for? Apples up here go 1 hive per 2 to four acres, I believe. I don't know if peaches need more or less.


----------



## ShaneVBS (Aug 22, 2011)

im not sure where yet, its a small growing business and i believe there just now finding out about pollination from bees, maybe 10 acers, and they have no idea. i think i may get in on the action too this fella doesnt have enough hives to rent to them


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

I was sitting with a commercial beekeeper a few years ago while unloading bees for our cherries. We were talking about pollination work and he said that he never took bees to peaches because the growers told him that it caused too much labor thinning. I sell most of my honey at a U-pick place that has many acres of peaches. He has never brought bees into the peaches, but is considering it for some varieties. Apparently some he always has to thin without bees, but some he gets a light set and is considering trying honey bees.


----------



## Stevebeeman (May 22, 2011)

Out here in California they do not pollinate peaches. In fact the UNIVERSITY OF CALIFORNIA COOPERATIVE EXTENSION 2011 SAMPLE COSTS TO ESTABLISH AND PRODUCE PEACHES do not budget for or discuss pollination.


----------



## ShaneVBS (Aug 22, 2011)

thanks for the feedback


----------

